# Sourdough Starter ??



## joshs (Mar 11, 2011)

I started sourdough again. Do I need to take 1/2 cup of it out each day and put in 1/2 cup water and 1/2 cup flour. that is the way I'm understanding the directions.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2011)

Alaska's sourest dough starter is the one my bride uses. She says when you mix it up, leave it set on the counter for 3 days before putting in the fridge. Once a month or so add a little flour and water (no chlorine) to keep the yeast alive. The older it gets the more sour it gets. She has kept starter in the fridge for years. If you forget the starter in the fridge for awhile, leave it on the counter for a few days to warm and reactivate the yeast, add more flour/water and maybe a little sugar to feed it.

Do not use metal utensils or bowls.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 11, 2011)

It depends on the type of starter you are using.  If it is a drier starter then once a month may be OK.  If it is a wetter starter then you will need it, possible, every week.  My starter needs attention at least once a week.  See the link for a very good way of keeping a starter alive and for reviving it, if need be.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/tips/sourdough-tips.html


----------



## chef willie (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had very good luck with the Alaska sourdough as well. Used to make a lot of pancakes with it. Following their directions I would add back some of the sponge left over to feed the rest of the start. Never had a problem


----------



## joshs (Mar 11, 2011)

I forgot to feed it yesterday. Today was the 48 hr mark. I took out 1/2 a cup. Them added 1/2 cup water and 1/2 cup flower. Went to check it alittle while ago and it had grown. So I guess that is a good sign. How long do I have to do this before i can cook with it?


----------



## venture (Mar 11, 2011)

The link above gives you good info.  If storing at room temp, I feed mine every 24 hours.  It can sit for weeks refrigerated.  When coming out of the fridge, I let mine come to room temp before feeding.  Once actively feeding, it is good to use, but the starter will mature over its life.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 11, 2011)

Found my link to some great sourdough info with lots of recipes and pics....a very avid group of sourdough afficiendos and a great story about the original starter of this strain....http://carlsfriends.net/


----------



## joshs (Mar 11, 2011)

It has gotten bigger. It has little bubbles all in it and has a Cheddar cheese feet kind of smell. Is it suppose to smell like that?


----------



## biaviian (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean but cheddar cheese but it should have the bubbles.  It's really a sourish bread smell to me.

This thread was a great reminder to start another starter.  I've been traveling too often to take care of one so I used it in a double batch.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 11, 2011)

If you want some great sourdough bread make this.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/extra-tangy-sourdough-bread-recipe

It is my go-to recipe that gets amazing reviews and numerous requests. The extra long rest in the fridge is the key to the extra flavor.  You can also shape it then refrigerate it.  That will give you a crust that is almost too crunchy (if possible).


----------



## joshs (Mar 12, 2011)

Its been about 72 hours. There are little bubbles all in it. Is it ready to cook with? I just feed it again at about 8:15 am.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes you can use it now, but remember the older it gets the more sour the flavor will be. Using it now won't "hurt" the "mother" starter.

My favorite use for the starter is in pizza dough. Nothing better than sourdough pizza.


----------



## joshs (Mar 12, 2011)

I fed it again this morning. But when I just got home few min. ago it had liquid all over the top of it. Did i kill it to day when i fed it again? Do I just pore the liquid off and it be ok?


----------



## mesquitesmokin (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been making bread for about 25 years.  When I started, I tried this, I tried that, and finally, I found the secret...oil!  When we have family gatherings, Christmas, Thanksgiving, or just because, etc...I am usually asked to make bread.  So, sometimes I use starter, and sometimes I don't.  I started a starter and kept the same batch going for about 10 years.  Finally killed 'er off, and started a new one.  Won't get into why...if yall can tell me how to attach a file, I have a write up that is helpful.  My niece started making bread, and after Thanksgiving, she wanted to know how to do it.  So I wrote it down, and am happy to share.


----------



## venture (Mar 14, 2011)

Unless you did something strange, your starter should be fine.  Do not pour off the liquid, just mix it up.  Then pour out a little and feed the rest.  It should bubble up in a couple of hours at room temperature.  They aren't all that delicate if they are fed and kept below 100 degrees.


----------

